# Switching from Tier 5 YMS to Tier 4 student visa



## Jirwi (May 15, 2017)

Hi,

I posted a while ago about extending my stay via the unmarried partner visa. After some complications with the requirements for that visa, i've decided that a good alternative would be to complete my masters in the UK on a tier 4 visa. 

My tier 5 expires on the 5th October 2017. From what i have read i am aware that i will have to leave the country before applying for a course at a UK University (Planning to begin studying in September 2017). Is this correct? Or is there an option to begin studying on my current visa and then simply switch over onto a tier 4 to continue my studies from within the UK?

Also, is it even possible to switch to a tier 4 visa whilst i still have time left on my tier 5 visa? Or will i have to wait until the tier 5 expires?

Thanks,
James.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't switch out of Tier 5 YMS to any other points-based category, including Tier 4. So you need to return home first. You can apply for Tier 4 at any time, usually up to 3 months before your course starts.


----------



## Jirwi (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply Joppa.

Will there be an issue with me applying for a tier 4 during my time on a tier 5 visa, or is this a pretty common progression? 

As far as eligibility i will easily meet all financial/educational requirements. My only concern would be immigration asking the question "Why didn't you just complete a masters while on the tier 5 visa?". (Obviously my girlfriend lives in the UK, and i don't want them to think i am simply studying here so that i can stay with my girlfriend)

Appreciate your time,
Cheers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Tier 5 YMS is a work/holiday visa, not study, though you can study if you want to. So you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jirwi (May 15, 2017)

Just had another question regarding the Tier 4 VIsa. 

I understand i am required to return home to apply for this visa. Is this the only option? Or am i able to travel to a neighboring country (Ireland Etc.) and apply from there? It would be much more convenient!

Also. Am i allowed to apply to universities whilst on my current Tier 5 (YMS) Visa? And once i get an offer, then leave the country to apply for the tier 4 visa? Or do i have to leave the country before i can even apply for a course at a UK University?

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks,
James


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to be resident in a country for 6 months, not a visitor, so Ireland is out.
You can apply to a university while you are here, and then go home to apply for Tier 4.


----------



## Cloink (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey James, 

I am much in the same situation as you (but am Canadian) and am just wondering how it went for you? My Tier 5 YMS visa expires in December 2018 but I am hoping to get a place on a masters course in the UK beginning September 2018. If I am accepted, I was assuming I'd apply for the Tier 4 Visa when I am home in Canada this summer -- but my question/concern as yours was is whether the overlap of validity between the two visas would cause an issue. Let me know how yours went!

Claire


----------

